# Need Help Uninstalling HP Digital Imaging



## GatorGal (Mar 5, 2004)

Help please. I cannot uninstall HP Digital Imaging Software that came with my computer. My intent was to uninstall that software and to install the HP Digital Imaging Software that came with my HP PSC 2210 all-in-one printer which allows me to do photo editing etc. I got part way through the uninstall and got the following message: The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click Ok to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'TrayApp.msi' in the box below.

Use feature from:
c:\hp\temp\src\aio\Setup\TrayApp\

If you hit cancel, you get: ERROR 1706 No valid source could be found for product Tray App. The Window Installer cannot continue.

The system I am working on is a Compaq Presario S6000Z with an AMD(R) XP Processor, 512 MB Memory and MS Window XP Home. It is networked with an older Compaq Presario 4814 with 176 MB of Memory running Windows 98SE. The two computers sit neat each other and share use of the printer through manual connection. It is not a network printer. My router is not setup to handle a printer.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Get a hammer. A very very big hammer. Like a sledge hammer. Hold above computer. Use unfriendly, threatening words and gestures, waving the large hammer above the computer. Say the words softly, yet precisely and while gritting your teeth. If software still refuses to exit of its own accord, you have but one avenue of choice - yes, you must exorcise the demon from your machine. Pull the plug, and then bash its RAM into its motherboard! Cruel? Yes, but totally necessary. You will feel much much better. Then, go get an Apple. Yes, an Apple Macintosh computer. Your office will glow, radiating happy vibes and thoughts. You will become a changed person too. Life will be sweeter. Ahhhhhhhh... 

Ok, maybe I shouldn't be typing such at this late/early hour... 

Seriously, just trying to clarify: you have two different Compaq computers, one running WinXP Home, other running Win98SE. Both are manually connected to the same printer. You are trying to uninstall the printer software from the WinXP Home model. You say the first is networked w/ the latter, but the printer is not a network printer... yet when you try to uninstall the software w/in the former [the XP], it is telling you it is indeed a networked resource. Holler back to make sure this is right. Thanks! 

Oh, what happened when you [tried to] uninstalled the software from the Win98SE Compaq computer? Or, did you not have to do this? I wonder if the software on the Compaq S6000Z is searching for some DLL, msi ["MS installer"], or such and not being able to find it?

One thing you might try is:
Unplug the printer and then go to Start/Setting/Printers. Remove the printer from that list, and the Device Manager/Hardware, if there also. Reboot your computer, the S6000Z, w/o the printer plugged into the computer. Recheck to make sure the printer is not listed anywhere [same two places as before]. Reboot again, and then re-install the software that came with your printer.
Plug in the printer and turn it on. This will then reinstall the drivers. Plug the printer back into the computer, and then reboot. Now, try to uninstall again.

Only other help can offer at this time: see the link http://www.mcse.ms/archive66-2003-12-133542.html
or
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=299803


----------

